# Need Help for BBC Documentary



## Dysmorphia (May 6, 2010)

Hi All,

I've been asked by BBC3 to help locate a couple of 18-24 year old males interested in talking about (or being in) a documentary on muscle dysmorphia (assuming you do or think you have the condition). If you or anyone else might be interested can you please get in touch asap?

Thanks!

Tim

[email protected]


----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

Why dont you have a @bbc.co.uk email address?


----------



## Dysmorphia (May 6, 2010)

I don't have a bbc address because I don't work for them. I'm a university prof in the US www.timbaghurst.com They just asked me to help.

"the bbc roasts anyone serious and makes them to be gay obsessive in shape people. p.i.s.s.o.f.f"

I can't comment on that but I didn't get that impression when I spoke to them.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Troll?

OP, this board gets this fairly regular (just in case yr being honest), have you tried doing some leg-work.. like going to a gym?


----------



## Dysmorphia (May 6, 2010)

Witch-King,

If you're referring to me, I live in the US and they're after UK people otherwise I wouldn't be asking.


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Why would a British media organisation ask for someone from the US to track down British lads to take part in a documentary.. on a British forum?

If you want pic's mate.. all you have to do is ask pmsl

Weeman might even be able to hook you up with some videos :lol:


----------



## Dysmorphia (May 6, 2010)

Because a) I'm British and B) I've been researching muscle dysmorphia and male body image for the past five years. There are only a handful of us that do worldwide.


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Heineken said:


> Why would a British media organisation ask for someone from the US to track down British lads to take part in a documentary.. on a British forum?
> 
> If you want pic's mate.. all you have to do is ask pmsl
> 
> *Weeman might even be able to hook you up with some videos* :lol:


 

I can't see them featuring on BBC 2. :lol:

Edit:

Oh and I fit the bill, but you can stick your BBC documentary, because they never have their facts straight and always demonize the sport.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Your getting a fair bit of unnecessary stick Dysmorphia. Suspicious lot on here.

Anyway, have you published any papers on the subject after 5 years of research. Any conclusion you can draw from it all??


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

B|GJOE said:


> Your getting a fair bit of unnecessary stick Dysmorphia. Suspicious lot on here.
> 
> Anyway, have you published any papers on the subject after 5 years of research. Any conclusion you can draw from it all??


as Joe has pointed out, have you done any other research on this subject?? papers published, any other Documentry's?? If after 5 years of research and you've nothing to show id be asking for my grant back as clearly you've not been using it correct?


----------



## Dysmorphia (May 6, 2010)

A grant. I wish! All my research is non-funded. People are understandably suspicious esp. as I'm new on here. I've provided an overview of some of the research I've been involved in below.

My tentative conclusions thus far:

1. Anyone can have MD, you don't have to be a BB etc.

2. If you're a BB you don't necessarily have MD.

3. You don't have to have MD to use steriods and if you have MD you don't necessarily use steroids.

4. Society encourages an "ideal" male at an early age (i.e. when we're children)

5. How we define MD is pretty vague

6. We know very little about MD, primarily because people don't talk about it.

Baghurst, T., Hollander, D. B., Nardella, B., & Haff, G. (2006). Change in sociocultural ideal male physique: An examination of past and present action figures. Body Image, 3, 87-91.

The physical dimensions of five contemporary action figures were measured and compared to their original counterparts to determine whether their physiques have become more muscular from their original designs. The circumferences of the neck, chest, arm, forearm, waist, thigh, and calf were measured three separate times using a Scale Master II model 6325. The mean score was then used in subsequent analyses. Except for the waist, it was determined that the body parts of current action figures were significantly larger when compared to those of their original counterparts. The results of this study indicate that action figures have become more muscular and larger over the last 25 years. Furthermore, the increase in action figure dimensions may contribute to the multifactoral development of an idealized body type that focuses on a lean, muscular physique. This occurrence may particularly influence the perceptions of preadolescent males.

Baghurst, T., Carlston, D., Wood, J., & Wyatt, F. B. (2007). Preadolescent male perceptions of action figure physiques. Journal of Adolescent Health, 41, 613-615.

This study investigated the preference and reasoning of 176 preadolescent and adolescent males when presented with original and current action figures that had statistically different physiques. Current action figures were perceived as significantly more muscular and healthier. Participants also preferred to resemble current action figures citing muscularity and size for their preference.

Baghurst, T., & Kissinger, D. B. (2009). Current and future perspectives of muscle dysmorphia. International Journal of Men's Health, 8, 82-89.

Muscle dysmorphia as a proposed psychiatric disorder has garnered attention in the general media and within the academic and scientific communities. Yet, while several models and theories have been proposed to explain its etiology, attributing muscle dysmorphia to one causative factor remains premature (Leone, Sedory, & Gray, 2005). Baghurst (2008) recently investigated traits associated with muscle dysmorphia within groups of competitive natural bodybuilders, competitive non-natural bodybuilders, weight trainers for physique, and collegiate football players. This article discusses these findings and seeks to extend our understanding by illuminating the potential impact of pharmacological agents within the context of muscle dysmorphia.

Baghurst, T., & Lirgg, C. (2009). Characteristics of muscle dysmorphia in male football, weight training, and competitive natural and non-natural bodybuilding samples. Body Image, 6, 221-227.

The purpose of this study was to identify differences in traits associated with muscle dysmorphia between collegiate football players (n = 66), weight trainers for physique (n = 115), competitive non-natural bodybuilders (n = 47), and competitive natural bodybuilders (n = 65). All participants completed demographic questionnaires in addition to the Muscle Dysmorphia Inventory (Rhea, Lantz, & Cornelius, 2004). Results revealed a significant main effect for group, and post hoc tests found that the non-natural bodybuilding group did not score significantly higher than the natural bodybuilding group on any subscale except for Pharmacological Use. Both the non-natural and natural bodybuilding groups scored significantly higher than those that weight trained for physique on the Dietary Behavior and Supplement Use subscales. The collegiate football players scored lowest on all subscales of the Muscle Dysmorphia Inventory except for Physique Protection where they scored highest. Findings are discussed with future research expounded.

Parish, A., Baghurst, T., & Turner, R. (in press). Becoming competitive amateur bodybuilders: Identification of contributors. Psychology of Men & Masculinity.

The purpose of this study was to determine the reasons why men become competitive amateur bodybuilders. Subjects were 339 adult males who were actively involved in competitive bodybuilding. Data were obtained from an online bodybuilding website where their profiles were voluntarily posted. Profile statements regarding motivation for becoming a bodybuilder were presented to a panel of experts who categorized their statements by identifying contributors using the index of item-objective congruence. Emulation was the largest stated category for beginning bodybuilding (n=118) followed by Previous Participation in Sport (n = 107), Self-Esteem (n = 50), Health (n = 36), and Other (n = 28). These findings suggest that primary motivators for competitive amateur bodybuilding stem from additional sources other than self-esteem, and highlight the necessity for further examination of reasons for becoming a bodybuilder.

Thanks for your interest.

Tim

www.timbaghurst.com


----------



## Dysmorphia (May 6, 2010)

I should also add that my research has been in The Guardian, Harpers magazine, FLEX magazine, and I was recently interviewed by the Sunday Times in Johannesburg.


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Im too old :cursing: Sh1t ill be dead soon, when did i get so old :lol: I smell a rat. Good look with ur search, u will need it on here i think.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Unfortunately after the way the BBC stitched up a long-standing and respected member here (Elfintan) and her husband after being given assurances their interview material would not be taken out of context (which is subequently was, badly) you will find a lot of animosity and suspicion towards documentary footage here.


----------



## Dysmorphia (May 6, 2010)

Ak_88 said:


> Unfortunately after the way the BBC stitched up a long-standing and respected member here (Elfintan) and her husband after being given assurances their interview material would not be taken out of context (which is subequently was, badly) you will find a lot of animosity and suspicion towards documentary footage here.


Thanks for letting me know. I wasn't aware and please don't think I represent the BBC because I don't. They just asked me to help and I offered to try. What was the show called? I'd like to see it for myself... or if someone has a link?


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Dysmorphia said:


> Thanks for letting me know. I wasn't aware and please don't think I represent the BBC because I don't. They just asked me to help and I offered to try. What was the show called? I'd like to see it for myself... or if someone has a link?


I'd like to know too, sounds fvcking bad. :cursing:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

I got md..and i'm a girly!

I think i look awesome, when in reality i ain't all that:lol:

Sorry, i'm not p!sstaking. Good luck, when would you expect the programme to be aired? Will keep an eye open in the future


----------



## tjwilkie (Feb 21, 2009)




----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

just watched 10 mins of that...saving it for later:thumbup1:


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

Dysmorphia said:


> [email protected]


When saw someone was wanting to talk to young muscular men with an email address like that, only one thing sprung to mind.

My apologies Tim Baghurst:whistling:


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

I was just thinking of what to do as was well bored - looks like thats gonna kil 30 mins


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Anyone know how fish and a rice cake fella is doing?


----------



## Dysmorphia (May 6, 2010)

KRS said:


> When saw someone was wanting to talk to young muscular men with an email address like that, only one thing sprung to mind.
> 
> My apologies Tim Baghurst:whistling:


Not seen that one before. :yawn:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Witch-King said:


> Anyone know how fish and a rice cake fella is doing?


He turned INTO a rice cake!!!!!

:lol:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Don't rip the pi$$ out of fish and rice cake boy, he looked decent for his age!


----------



## DMS (May 5, 2010)

WRT said:


> Don't rip the pi$$ out of fish and rice cake boy, he looked decent for his age!


He had sick conditioning


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

WRT said:


> Don't rip the pi$$ out of fish and rice cake boy, he looked decent for his age!


Its not that he didn't look good....it was just all that ANYBODY remembered about the programme...the fish and rice cake lad! Danny....

Don't know what happened to him...but when i was just a wee sprog i used to drink pints and pints of milk...my mam used to say i was gonna turn into a pint of milk(us oldies remember pints of liquid, not litres:lol: ) Not p!sstaking at all..but he probably is at least half fish or rice cake by now...maybe even half fish/half rice cake!!!!!! 

Me? I'm half vodka? Who do you think is better off? :beer:


----------



## DMS (May 5, 2010)

Witch-King said:


> Anyone know how fish and a rice cake fella is doing?


Hes stopped bbing but is still in shape.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> Its not that he didn't look good....it was just all that ANYBODY remembered about the programme...the fish and rice cake lad! Danny....
> 
> Don't know what happened to him...but when i was just a wee sprog i used to drink pints and pints of milk...my mam used to say i was gonna turn into a pint of milk(us oldies remember pints of liquid, not litres:lol: ) Not p!sstaking at all..but he probably is at least half fish or rice cake by now...maybe even half fish/half rice cake!!!!!!
> 
> Me? I'm half vodka? Who do you think is better off? :beer:


Wasn't having a go thought it was funny myself:lol: BTW I hit bullseye:thumb:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

:bounce: :bounce: :devil2:

But yeah, he was impressive(as is your shooting power) but he really irked me when he laid on the venue carpet covered in dreamtan...thats just being a complete d!ck! Organisers have to pay for that to be cleaned up...and his wee 15quid membership to fed wouldn't have came close to covering it...... :cursing:

Off to lick me face clean...YUMMMMMMYYYYY!!!!!! Extra protein too......


----------



## Dysmorphia (May 6, 2010)

Unfortunately after the way the BBC stitched up a long-standing and respected member here (Elfintan) and her husband after being given assurances their interview material would not be taken out of context (which is subequently was, badly) you will find a lot of animosity and suspicion towards documentary footage here.

Was this the right link? I didn't see them quoted unless I missed something?


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Dysmorphia said:


> Unfortunately after the way the BBC stitched up a long-standing and respected member here (Elfintan) and her husband after being given assurances their interview material would not be taken out of context (which is subequently was, badly) you will find a lot of animosity and suspicion towards documentary footage here.
> 
> Was this the right link? I didn't see them quoted unless I missed something?


I don't think the prog featuring them was ever on here or Youtube in full, but a search of Elfintan's posts should show how miffed she and her husband were.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

sent you an e mail regarding this

i have done some work in this area myself for my thesis (few years ago now)

would be happy to help with any input .......as well as bodybuilding i have 15 years experience lecturing in exercise physiology and research methodolgy ... my work was in contrast to much of the current literature

conatct me if i can be any help

Shaun McDonald MSc, BSc, PGCE


----------



## DMS (May 5, 2010)

Mrs Weeman said:


> :bounce: :bounce: :devil2:
> 
> But yeah, he was impressive(as is your shooting power) *but he really irked me when he laid on the venue carpet covered in dreamtan...thats just being a complete d!ck!* Organisers have to pay for that to be cleaned up...and his wee 15quid membership to fed wouldn't have came close to covering it...... :cursing:
> 
> Off to lick me face clean...YUMMMMMMYYYYY!!!!!! Extra protein too......


A bit harsh lol


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Not if the competitors are not allowed to use 'on the day' tanning products at ukbff shows anymore because of people doing d!ckish things like that....its ridiculous..i have seen it backstage after folk have been so careless, if you wouldn't do it in your own home you SHOULDN'T be doing it somewhere else!!!!!

It affects everyone in the scene! Me as a ticket buyer, my hubby and mates as competitors and the show organisers who have trouble finding venues who will allow them to book....as they have been left with the cleaning bills before:cursing: Its NOT a good thing for the sport as a whole as well as individually!


----------



## Jalapa (Mar 18, 2010)

Dysmorphia,

You provided some academic papers but as we know few people here have access to those papers without subscribing to the journals. Hold your hands up, your initial approach was sloppy. What this community needs to know is were you stand ethically on this subject before you are going to gain any level of trust.

Body dysmorphia is a serious subject and respect to you for choosing to work in this field. Good luck getting anyone to trust the media in this country.


----------



## DMS (May 5, 2010)

Mrs Weeman said:


> Not if the competitors are not allowed to use 'on the day' tanning products at ukbff shows anymore because of people doing d!ckish things like that....its ridiculous..i have seen it backstage after folk have been so careless, if you wouldn't do it in your own home you SHOULDN'T be doing it somewhere else!!!!!
> 
> It affects everyone in the scene! Me as a ticket buyer, my hubby and mates as competitors and the show organisers who have trouble finding venues who will allow them to book....as they have been left with the cleaning bills before:cursing: Its NOT a good thing for the sport as a whole as well as individually!


PMSL


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

i have to say...i was involved in "babyfaced bodybuilders" and i got to preview the dvd of the doc before it went to air...and i had no issues...not all film makers will edit to suit themselves...i guess it all depends on the actual subject matter...


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Jalapa said:


> Dysmorphia,
> 
> You provided some academic papers but as we know few people here have access to those papers without subscribing to the journals. Hold your hands up, your initial approach was sloppy. *What this community needs to know is were you stand ethically on this subject* before you are going to gain any level of trust.
> 
> Body dysmorphia is a serious subject and respect to you for choosing to work in this field. Good luck getting anyone to trust the media in this country.


Not so....the only persons view who will be shown on the final cut is the editors.....seen this soooo many times over the years. Even doing a search of this site will drag up LOADS of threads almost identical...they always turn out the same(sadly)


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> :bounce: :bounce: :devil2:
> 
> But yeah, he was impressive(as is your shooting power) but he really irked me when he laid on the venue carpet covered in dreamtan...thats just being a complete d!ck! Organisers have to pay for that to be cleaned up...and his wee 15quid membership to fed wouldn't have came close to covering it...... :cursing:
> 
> *Off to lick me face clean...YUMMMMMMYYYYY!!!!!! Extra protein* *too......*


2's up... :bounce:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Leans in:devil2:


----------



## Dysmorphia (May 6, 2010)

Jalapa said:


> Dysmorphia,
> 
> You provided some academic papers but as we know few people here have access to those papers without subscribing to the journals. Hold your hands up, your initial approach was sloppy. What this community needs to know is were you stand ethically on this subject before you are going to gain any level of trust.
> 
> Body dysmorphia is a serious subject and respect to you for choosing to work in this field. Good luck getting anyone to trust the media in this country.


Jalapa,

Hands up. I didn't realize the animosity of those in the UK against the Beeb on this subject. Per the papers. I can't post them due to copyright law but I'd be happy to e-mail them to anyone that would like to read them.

Where do I stand? I originally got interested in MD because when I was growing up I hated the way I looked. I went to the gym all the time, supplemented, watched my diet, (never took steroids though), etc etc. It didn't help much. Still wanted to be bigger. It wasn't until I was in grad school that I learned of the term MD and began researching it.

Where do I stand? I think MD is a serious condition that has the potential to cause serious harm to an individual and their significant others. I want to increase awareness of the condition so that treatment options can be made available. It shouldn't be a case where an individual suffers in silence.

However, let me be clear that I don't think the vast majority of weight trainers and BB have MD that would be clinically diagnosed. Most of us just want to improve our physique and aren't as happy about the way we look as we'd like to be. I want to promote weight training and BB as a healthy and fun sport enjoyed by many. Unfortunately pretty much every MD study uses BB as subjects. This is a design flaw, as I believe MD can be exhibited in anyone.

Based on the comments thus far, I'm become very cautious about associating myself with the BBC on this. It sounds to me like it could do more damage than good and I think I'll need to hear more of their plans before I'm comfortable assisting them.

Thank you all for your input thus far. Good, bad, it's all welcome as long as it's civil.

Tim


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Tbf, the gen public lap it up...its just bb'ers and fans that are left with the bitter taste.

Avril, you had a great time filming with Chapelle...what is she doing now?


----------



## Dysmorphia (May 6, 2010)

Mrs Weeman said:


> Not so....the only persons view who will be shown on the final cut is the editors.....seen this soooo many times over the years. Even doing a search of this site will drag up LOADS of threads almost identical...they always turn out the same(sadly)


Do you all think it would help if I asked the BBC to come on here and explain their plans/thoughts? I don't want to be knocked just because they asked me to help. I've got nothing at stake here (except my reputation if they screw everyone over and my name's associated with it).


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> Tbf, the gen public lap it up...its just bb'ers and fans that are left with the bitter taste.
> 
> Avril, you had a great time filming with Chapelle..*.what is she doing now?*


x2.

Did she keep it up?


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Its not you that we don't trust sweetie...its them....sadly i don't think they could SAY anything that would make people less wary.....they have done quite a bit of damage.

Also, i get really sick of it happening EVERYTIME my hubby diets for a show...i end up with the whole family calling me one at a time to tell me how dangerous it is, why does he put his kids at risk of becoming orphans, do i get beaten because of roid rage, that he is a junkie because......wait for it....he uses PROTEIN SHAKES. Yeah, it gets a little tedious....and BORING!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

thats the British press all over though......not YOUR fault at all


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2010)

Im 19 and think im fuking tiny.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Mrs Weeman said:


> Its not you that we don't trust sweetie...its them....sadly i don't think they could SAY anything that would make people less wary.....they have done quite a bit of damage.
> 
> Also, i get really sick of it happening EVERYTIME my hubby diets for a show...i end up with the whole family calling me one at a time to tell me how dangerous it is, why does he put his kids at risk of becoming orphans, do i get beaten because of roid rage, that he is a junkie because......wait for it....he uses PROTEIN SHAKES. Yeah, it gets a little tedious....and BORING!


Could this be the opportunity to put people straight..?

It would need approaching wisely and carefully.

Can BBC3 be persuaded there's a far better, though less prejudiced and spectacular, prog waiting to be made about bodybuilding as it really is?


----------



## DMS (May 5, 2010)

Dan said:


> Im 19 and think im fuking tiny.


No dysmorphia there then pmsl.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

but its not about bodybuilding...its about dysmorphia....we all know that no matter how good the op's intentions are...it will still be aired in the same way.....to 'sell' to Joe public.

I would, however be interested in reading anything the op has written(as in the links) on the subject as i find it interesting....and i live with Bri who has it BAD. I used to describe it as living with an anorexic in reverse! My two year old gets the scales out every morning and 'weighs' himself:rolleyes: They usually tell the MOTHER to watch how critical she is of her body...as it may have negative effects on the baby/kids....not in this house! Just like its HIM who asks if his ass looks big in(insert new item of clothing) or arms look small in (insert new item of clothing)....drives me nuts at times..... :wacko:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> but its not about bodybuilding...its about dysmorphia....we all know that no matter how good the op's intentions are...it will still be aired in the same way.....to 'sell' to Joe public.
> 
> I would, however be interested in reading anything the op has written(as in the links) on the subject as i find it interesting....and i live with Bri who has it BAD. I used to describe it as living with an anorexic in reverse! My two year old gets the scales out every morning and 'weighs' himself:rolleyes: They usually tell the MOTHER to watch how critical she is of her body...as it may have negative effects on the baby/kids....not in this house! Just like its HIM who asks if his ass looks big in(*this dildo*) or arms look small in (*this lady garden*)....drives me nuts at times..... :wacko:


he's a case aint he hen:rolleyes: :whistling:

:lol: :lol: :lol:

soz...u were being serious xx


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

did they film in olympic gym?

pmsl @ some of the stuff danny came out with though. "I drink dry white wine because the dryness helps dehydrate you"


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

See what happens when i try to be helpful!!!!!!!

Back to nonsense only for me, i thinks:lol:

So who is gonna let me see pics of them....they could tell me their dismorphia fears....and i could tell them whether they are just fears.....or are a reality:lol: Bit like an agony aunt and realist at the same time!!!!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> See what happens when i try to be helpful!!!!!!!
> 
> Back to nonsense only for me, i thinks:lol:
> 
> So who is gonna let me see pics of them....they could tell me their dismorphia fears....and i could tell them whether they are just fears.....or are a reality:lol: Bit like an agony aunt and realist at the same time!!!!


fat assss?


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

gerg said:


> did they film in olympic gym?
> 
> pmsl @ some of the stuff danny came out with though. "I drink dry white wine because the dryness helps dehydrate you"


The dry white wine does have foundations...but i can't remember what the tech stuff is on it, but know how when you drink you end up wee-ing alot? well thats the theory. I'm sure someone with all the tech talk will come in and explain what the hell i'm referring to:lol:

GODAMMIT! Stop making me be serious!!! :cursing: :lol:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Pelayo said:


> fat assss?


oohhhh, thats a hard one..will do the bite test on Sunday before giving my final conclusion:thumb: :bounce:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> oohhhh, thats a hard one..will do the bite test on Sunday before giving my final conclusion:thumb: :bounce:


fanks...i need the truth.....cause me hates me asssss:whistling:


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Dan said:


> Im 19 and think im fuking tiny.


Yeah but you're a bellend :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2010)

Heineken said:


> Yeah but you're a bellend :lol:


Didnt specify whether you needed to be one or not.


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Dysmorphia said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've been asked by BBC3 to help locate a couple of 18-24 year old males interested in talking about (or being in) a documentary on muscle dysmorphia (assuming you do or think you have the condition). If you or anyone else might be interested can you please get in touch asap?
> 
> ...


 :whistling:


----------



## Dysmorphia (May 6, 2010)

[quote name=I would' date=' however be interested in reading anything the op has written(as in the links) on the subject as i find it interesting....and i live with Bri who has it BAD. I used to describe it as living with an anorexic in reverse! My two year old gets the scales out every morning and 'weighs' himself:rolleyes: They usually tell the MOTHER to watch how critical she is of her body...as it may have negative effects on the baby/kids....not in this house! Just like its HIM who asks if his ass looks big in(insert new item of clothing) or arms look small in (insert new item of clothing)....drives me nuts at times..... :wacko:

Actually it was first described as reverse anorexia or bigorexia and still is in some circles. Happy to send you copies of some articles but would need your e-mail address.


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

Mrs Weeman said:


> The dry white wine does have foundations...but i can't remember what the tech stuff is on it, but know how when you drink you end up wee-ing alot? well thats the theory. I'm sure someone with all the tech talk will come in and explain what the hell i'm referring to:lol:
> 
> GODAMMIT! Stop making me be serious!!! :cursing: :lol:


sorry 

dry wine has less sugar (and possibly more alcohol), though the way he explained it was just silly. to be fair to the guy he did look in very good condition, and very dry afterwards.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

[email protected]


----------



## Jalapa (Mar 18, 2010)

Dysmorphia, You seem genuine. Thanks for the background info.

Mrs Weeman is right though, it will rest with the final cut and its BBC3 who seem to specialize in documentaries along the lines of the man who sh!t his leg off or the woman who turned into a goat etc.

Out of interest have you looked at the walking nightmare that is synthol? It seems to me kids that use that stuff could also be associated with the desire for instant results through distorted self image and the need for control. It might be a good diversion from the standard association MD has with Bodybuilding.


----------



## Dysmorphia (May 6, 2010)

Jalapa said:


> Dysmorphia, You seem genuine. Thanks for the background info.
> 
> Mrs Weeman is right though, it will rest with the final cut and its BBC3 who seem to specialize in documentaries along the lines of the man who sh!t his leg off or the woman who turned into a goat etc.
> 
> Out of interest have you looked at the walking nightmare that is synthol? It seems to me kids that use that stuff could also be associated with the desire for instant results through distorted self image and the need for control. It might be a good diversion from the standard association MD has with Bodybuilding.


Synthol - yes there are some clear issues that should be investigated. I think it would be difficult to acquire a good sample size to actually find anything out although I could be wrong. Most of my contacts and people I work with are legit trainers. Synthol users seem to be a different demographic that I haven't come across yet.

BBC - I think I'll talk to them again and see what they really want to accomplish. I don't want to have my name associated with something that's designed just to sensationalize.


----------



## DanB (Dec 28, 2009)

Dysmorphia said:


> Synthol - yes there are some clear issues that should be investigated. I think it would be difficult to acquire a good sample size to actually find anything out although I could be wrong. Most of my contacts and people I work with are legit trainers. Synthol users seem to be a different demographic that I haven't come across yet.
> 
> BBC - I think I'll talk to them again and see what they really want to accomplish. I don't want to have my name associated with something that's designed just to sensationalize.


I've heard that synthol is popular is south america, especially brazil. I dont have any sources to back these claims up, but it may help.


----------



## blueberries (Jul 3, 2010)

is this the Elfintan guy


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

blueberries said:


> is this the Elfintan guy


LOL wut? ElfinTan is a woman dude, and a reet gawjus one at that!


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

I was on a television program few years ago and it covered Body Dysmorphia (not MD), and it was treated really well....

Some of you need to stop throwing your dummies out ur pram and get over yourself, this is a forum people can ask what they want, jeeeeez 

Ive done loads of stuff in tv, its much easier I think to be portrayed better on tv than in print... if you are being interviewed you just make sure you don't say anything people can mis-interpret, and if your abit worried bout something just don't sign the consent form until after you have seen the edit :thumb: ...journalists for papers imo are a bit different as they interview usually over the phone, and the next minute things are added in and before you know it, its already been printed and its too late!


----------



## blueberries (Jul 3, 2010)

AlasTTTair said:


> LOL wut? ElfinTan is a woman dude, and a reet gawjus one at that!


ooo my bad any picture


----------

